# My new project: 1985 Quantum Wagon...TDI?



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey all, 

I've finally found my "ideal" vw. I've always wanted a wagon for hauling junk and the like, but I really prefer VWs over anything else. I've had countless Rabbits, Mk2s, etc, but this is my first B-platform car. Pictures: 




























The car is an '85 gas 1.8 5-speed. I live in Wisconsin, and finding such a car is completely impossible, due to road salt and the like. So, I happened across this car on thesamba for cheap, but it was in Virginia. My friend and I drove straight down, bought the car, and drove straight back with no issues. 

The interior is trashed, and it needs a bunch of little detail stuff (passenger turn signal, trunk latch, etc), but it runs and drives quite well. 

So, here comes the actual project part. I could honestly keep driving the car in it's stock configuration, but it is almost as slow as my diesel rabbit truck, which is no bueno. I'm a recent convert to the world of diesels, having owned a couple rabbits, and I even built a TDI mk2 Jetta. Pic: 










Last month, I t-boned a drunk driver who ran a red light while driving this Jetta. The body was destroyed, but the engine still runs. So, how about a Quantum Wagon TDI? The Jetta was faster than any other VW I've ever had, and got a consistent 50mpg. Issues I face with the conversion: 

-I'm not sure if the TDI ('97 1Z) has the crankshaft machined for the transmission main shaft support bearing. Anyone know if any longitudinal VWs ever came with TDIs? 

If that issue is easily resolved, then: 
-Car will be converted to CE2 using Jetta harness 
-Racelands from Jetta will be modified like this. 
-Crazy intercoooler piping will need to be fabbed. 
-Other details like fuel tank sender, pump delete, turbo downpipe, etc. 

Thoughts? Am I insane? If this is totally impossible, I have access to a complete running Quantum T-IDI 1.6 setup, but I kinda want the car to be a little bit faster than it is now... 

Thanks for looking, I'll take more pictures ASAP.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Your plan should work just fine! 

Take all longitudinal parts from the Quantum engine: mounts, oilpan, etc. It will fit like a glove! 


Things to worry about: 

-Placing the alternator. you need longitudinal-diesel mounts for this! 
-The oilfilter. It is positioned diagonal in your Q for the clutch cable. But the mount won't fit your 1Z, it's too small. You need a mount from an audi80 TD/TDI. Or really work on the Q mount. 

The crank has a hole to fit the bearing! 
You should take the fuelpump out, and flush the tank. nothing else. 
Homemade downpipe, or again, Audi80 TD/TDI 


Should work out if you got the parts. I am builing a Q TDI too (in Holland).


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the knowledge, zollie! Do you think that the oil filter mount from a 1.8t AEB would work? It's from a transverse setup, and it's the later model block casting, right? Maybe even the alternator setup from said engine?


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

I think the problem is that the oilfilter-mount from transverse engines do not fit, you need the diagonal placement of the filter (longitudinal engine) to make space for the clutch cable. 

Alternator is another problem. (Almost??) all petrol engines have the alternator where your dieselpump is mounted, next to the cil.head. Transverse diesel engines have the alternator a bit below I gues.. 

Longitudinal diesel engines have the alternator under the exhaust manifold, because the dieselpump/cooling-fan take all the space! So I guess you should really look for a longitudinal diesel alternator mount, this is also the front engine mount. 


Your 1Z has the 'new' alternator with the wide drivebelt. But it is possible to get back to the old model and use the smaller 'snares' and pulleys. That widens the area where you can search your parts  


Do you guys have the Audi 80 1900 D/TD/TDI in the states??


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

zollie said:


> Do you guys have the Audi 80 1900 D/TD/TDI in the states??


 Nope. If we did, I'd have an easier time building this car, it sounds like.:laugh:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-80-B4-C..._Autoteile&hash=item5d32ab1fb2#ht_1505wt_1163 

looks like the part... But I am not sure which petrol engines have the same connection for the filter mount. 

With diesel engines, the 1900 have a bigger connection than the 1600. I don't know how it works for petrol engines...


----------



## pknopp (Dec 28, 2011)

I would never talk you out of this as I love diesels but I will note. I had one just like this 20 some years ago but silver. One of the best cars I've ever owned. Yes, it was a little underpowered but I'd get 40mpg on the road.

I many times wished I had it back.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

For the oil filter mount, I think Audi 1.8T engines had the same, maybe a TT part or A4?


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

zollie said:


> For the oil filter mount, I think Audi 1.8T engines had the same, maybe a TT part or A4?


I've actually sourced the longitudinal parts off an A4 1.8t. Now I need to get the bearing for the transmission shaft and start converting the car to CE2. My camera died, otherwise I'd post pictures of the mangled tie rod ends I'm dealing with right now...


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice! 

The bearing is not much work, and easy to find I think!


Would like to see pictures when the engine is fitted!!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a Q TD sedan and I love it! I've always wanted to do a Tdi though. I have tentative plans to drop a Tdi into a QSW. I have the trans sourced and have someone to make me motor mounts. Those are the biggest hurdles as the QSW originally came only with the 5cyl


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

DubbinChris said:


> I have a Q TD sedan and I love it! I've always wanted to do a Tdi though. I have tentative plans to drop a Tdi into a QSW. I have the trans sourced and have someone to make me motor mounts. Those are the biggest hurdles as the QSW originally came only with the 5cyl


You could try to find a QSW 4cyl trans in europe. But they are very rare!!

Will the engine bolt onto the 5cyl trans?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

zollie said:


> You could try to find a QSW 4cyl trans in europe. But they are very rare!!
> 
> Will the engine bolt onto the 5cyl trans?


Audi has a quattro trans with a dual bolt pattern for either 4 or 5 cylinder. Its the 012 IIRC. I will have to double check the code again. My friend already has the trans for me and is willing to fabricate motor mounts.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

DubbinChris said:


> Audi has a quattro trans with a dual bolt pattern for either 4 or 5 cylinder. Its the 012 IIRC. I will have to double check the code again. My friend already has the trans for me and is willing to fabricate motor mounts.


 
Sweet! 

Just bolt on the 4cyl mounts, they fit (onto transv. TDI engines like 1Z and AHU) 

The only problem then would be the front engine mount!


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I know of a QSW that has the TD already. I am going to rob parts off the body and interior here in a few weeks. Then the rest is up for parts. Its been sitting for 5-6yrs now. From what i know it ran strong and wouldnt be to far of a drive for you to get the entire car or take the engine and drivetrain from it. 

Also 5cyl trannys wont mount to the 4cyl cars.


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

bimrpwr said:


> I know of a QSW that has the TD already. I am going to rob parts off the body and interior here in a few weeks. Then the rest is up for parts. Its been sitting for 5-6yrs now. From what i know it ran strong and wouldnt be to far of a drive for you to get the entire car or take the engine and drivetrain from it.
> 
> Also 5cyl trannys wont mount to the 4cyl cars.


 It's in or around Wisconsin? If so, I'm very interested. 

I think that as long as you have the correct corresponding subframe, you can put whatever engine/trans combo you want in any 2wd B2. I could be wrong.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

66busman said:


> It's in or around Wisconsin? If so, I'm very interested.
> 
> I think that as long as you have the correct corresponding subframe, you can put whatever engine/trans combo you want in any 2wd B2. I could be wrong.



If you have a 4cyl subframe you can mount any 4cyl engine in your 4cyl car!


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

66busman said:


> It's in or around Wisconsin? If so, I'm very interested.
> 
> I think that as long as you have the correct corresponding subframe, you can put whatever engine/trans combo you want in any 2wd B2. I could be wrong.


It is about 4hrs from you. Cedar Rapids, IA.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

bimrpwr said:


> Also 5cyl trannys wont mount to the 4cyl cars.


Actually, as dubbinchris mentioned before there is one trans that will fit. I think it's from the 89 Audi 80 quattro that has bolt pattern for 4 and 5 cylinder engines. They are very hard to find though but they are out there. I don't recall if it's the 012 or not, it was a long time ago when I was thinking about that stuff.


----------

